# Right and Wrong - What would you say



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

Hypothetically speaking, if you were to weigh the rights and wrongs of vigilantism, when a good samaritan who has a police record, takes action against a terrorizing criminal. What criminal charges could he face?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you fuckin retarded?.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Yah, what 7 asked !!!!!!!


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

7costanza said:


> Are you fuckin retarded?.


I'm asking a legitimate question, I'm a student new to the Criminal Justice field, Sir.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

thenewguy said:


> I'm asking a legitimate question, I'm a student new to the Criminal Justice field, Sir.


CJ degree is 90 percent common sense. Your Phucked!


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, A man terrorizing "say a Train car " has been evading police. He's been entering these train cars robbing passengers at gunpoint, and terrorizing these people. A civilian man who happens to be on the train one time, also happens to carry a legally owned firearm . When said robber pointed the gun at the civilian, The civilian discharged his weapon and hit the robber.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

thenewguy said:


> Ok, A man terrorizing "say a Train car " has been evading police. He's been entering these train cars robbing passengers at gunpoint, and terrorizing these people. A civilian man who happens to be on the train one time, also happens to carry a legally owned firearm . When said robber pointed the gun at the civilian, The civilian discharged his weapon and hit the robber.


You've got to be shitting me pal! A133, zaxxon, now you. WTF did we do to deserve this?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Can't you do your homework on your own without dragging us into it? By the way, sounds like some variation of Bernie Goetz. Google it.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

thenewguy said:


> Ok, A man terrorizing "say a Train car " has been evading police. He's been entering these train cars robbing passengers at gunpoint, and terrorizing these people. A civilian man who happens to be on the train one time, also happens to carry a legally owned firearm . When said robber pointed the gun at the civilian, The civilian discharged his weapon and hit the robber.


They won't let me post in your last thread, so I'll post it here. I call SHENANIGANS, sir. I don't know the game you are preparing us for, but it's coming. Your questions and posts have made no sense.

Let's take your last post as an example. If you are driving a Crown Victoria (and, I'll assume no antennas, no lights, no markings), people do not throw full beers at you. (In order for it to be still fizzing, it would need to have been sealed.) They may throw rocks, they may throw sodas, but if you knew the clientele, you'd understand good beers never go to waste. Also, your friend punching a guy does not constitute aggravated assault (at least not in Maine) for him, and definitely not for you.

So, with those caveats, taking all that you've written as true, I'd say if you act like a vigilante and break the law, you will be charged with the appropriate crime. So if your car gets hit with a beer, and you[r buddy] puts this guy in the hospital with serious injuries (or uses a weapon, including the car), you'd get charged with aggravated assault. There's generally no "vigilante clause."


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

thenewguy said:


> Ok, A man terrorizing "say a Train car " has been evading police. He's been entering these train cars robbing passengers at gunpoint, and terrorizing these people. A civilian man who happens to be on the train one time, also happens to carry a legally owned firearm . When said robber pointed the gun at the civilian, The civilian discharged his weapon and hit the robber.


OK let me take a shot at this. First, are we talking about a person with training such as a PO or a Military Vet.? If so, that individual should and will take proper action to stop or descilate the situation. If we are talking about you, which it is obvious you are neither a Vet or PO, the individual will either shoot himself in the foot while PEEING his pants, shoot a bystander or cower under a seat. My sugestion to you is watch more TV cop shows or call CMPSA to get your answers.


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

Bloodhound said:


> Can't you do your homework on your own without dragging us into it? By the way, sounds like some variation of Bernie Goetz. Google it.


I apologize if i touched some nerves, Thank you for the reference.

---------- Post added at 18:35 ---------- Previous post was at 18:20 ----------



Tuna said:


> OK let me take a shot at this. First, are we talking about a person with training such as a PO or a Military Vet.? If so, that individual should and will take proper action to stop or descilate the situation. If we are talking about you, which it is obvious you are neither a Vet or PO, the individual will either shoot himself in the foot while PEEING his pants, shoot a bystander or cower under a seat. My sugestion to you is watch more TV cop shows or call CMPSA to get your answers.


Well since shots are being thrown at me i will fill you in on a few details. Excuse me if i'm rude. I am in the enlistment process, I am waiting on a waiver before i can ship out to IET, So please make no absurd assumption's about me. Also the case the gentleman gave me above is a good example of this same type of question. Sh*t on me if it pleases you, do as you will.:banghead:

---------- Post added at 18:40 ---------- Previous post was at 18:35 ----------



Lost said:


> They won't let me post in your last thread, so I'll post it here. I call SHENANIGANS, sir. I don't know the game you are preparing us for, but it's coming. Your questions and posts have made no sense.
> 
> Let's take your last post as an example. If you are driving a Crown Victoria (and, I'll assume no antennas, no lights, no markings), people do not throw full beers at you. (In order for it to be still fizzing, it would need to have been sealed.) They may throw rocks, they may throw sodas, but if you knew the clientele, you'd understand good beers never go to waste. Also, your friend punching a guy does not constitute aggravated assault (at least not in Maine) for him, and definitely not for you.
> 
> So, with those caveats, taking all that you've written as true, I'd say if you act like a vigilante and break the law, you will be charged with the appropriate crime. So if your car gets hit with a beer, and you[r buddy] puts this guy in the hospital with serious injuries (or uses a weapon, including the car), you'd get charged with aggravated assault. There's generally no "vigilante clause."


I'm not saying this shooting ordeal happen to me, and I would put my hand on a bible thats exactly what happend to me with my previous post.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

vigilanteism is on ok if they mess with your coffee. :smoke:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

thenewguy said:


> Well since shots are being thrown at me i will fill you in on a few details. Excuse me if i'm rude. I am in the enlistment process, I THOUGHT YOU WERE A CJ STUDENT?
> I am waiting on a waiver before i can ship out to IET WHAT IS IET???? IT'S BEEN 33YEARS SINCE I HUNG UP THE STEEL POT, So please make no absurd assumption's about me.I DON'T THINK THERE IS ANYTHING ABSURD HERE IT IS WHAT IT IS. ARE YOU A PO? ARE YOU A VET? Also the case the gentleman gave me above is a good example of this same type of question. Sh*t on me if it pleases you, do as you will.:banghead:


Thought you were a CJ student. What is IET? been 33 years since I hung up the steel pot. I don't think there is anything absurd here, it is what it is. Are you a PO, Vet?


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

IET= Inital Entry Training. Which in my case is basic training in the army, and yes i am a CJ Student.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

thenewguy said:


> Ok, A man terrorizing "say a Train car " has been evading police. He's been entering these train cars robbing passengers at gunpoint, and terrorizing these people. A civilian man who happens to be on the train one time, also happens to carry a legally owned firearm . When said robber pointed the gun at the civilian, The civilian discharged his weapon and hit the robber.


You must watch a LOT of television. And if you're seriously going in the military, you're going to need to grow a pair, because if you can't handle the responses here, you're going to be screwed in the Army. Just saying.


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

Stark1848 said:


> You must watch a LOT of television. And if you're seriously going in the military, you're going to need to grow a pair, because if you can't handle the responses here, you're going to be screwed in the Army. Just saying.


I don't remember saying that i couldn't handle your responses, yours or anyone else. Words are words, I keep my cool.

---------- Post added at 20:13 ---------- Previous post was at 20:02 ----------



Wolfman said:


> Back on topic. Let's help the poor lad with his homework for a bit.
> What you describe is not "vigilantism", it is the lawful use of force in self-defense to protect one's self against death or grievous bodily harm. He is being assaulted by an armed robber. He has every reason to fear for his life and respond with the appropriate amount of force.
> 
> Vigilantism by its definition would have been the civilian discharging his weapon when perceiving the robber as intending to victimize himself or others while not being in any actual danger of injury that would warrant the use of deadly force. Read up on Goetz. Although it was likely that he was going to be mugged, at the time he engaged the youths they had only asked him for 5 dollars. Jury instructions in New York, since the Goetz incident, ask the jury to consider the defendant's background and if a "reasonable person" would feel imperiled by similar circumstances.


Thank you, I am going to read the Goetz case. I appreciate your response.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Forget police work, you need Prozac.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

you can't shoot anybody because Martha Coakely says so ! :shades_smile:


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Forget police work, you need Prozac.[/QUOTE
> 
> Why would i need an antidepressant? Maybe you need clozapine.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> You've got to be shitting me pal! A133, zaxxon, now you. WTF did we do to deserve this?


Perhaps there was a MC troll meet & greet and they all decided to come back?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

thenewguy said:


> . I am in the enlistment process, I am waiting on a waiver before i can ship out to IET, .


What's with the waiver thing? I thought the "Don't ask don't tell" thing was still working.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

thenewguy said:


> 263FPD said:
> 
> 
> > Forget police work, you need Prozac.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Nevermind. I retract my statements.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

**


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a solution, don't take the train


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2010)

Tuna said:


> What's with the waiver thing? I thought the "Don't ask don't tell" thing was still working.


Well, No! i guess you would know since you seem to have a special interest in the matter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

thenewguy said:


> Ok, A man terrorizing "say a Train car " has been evading police. He's been entering these train cars robbing passengers at gunpoint, and terrorizing these people. A civilian man who happens to be on the train one time, also happens to carry a legally owned firearm . When said robber pointed the gun at the civilian, The civilian discharged his weapon and hit the robber.


Hmm, that's funny, because this is exactly what happened on this week's episode of Blue Bloods. Let me help you, maybe you had to use the bathroom or get a snack, it sounds like you missed the end. 
So the detectives end up catching the head gangsta guy and arrest him. The "good samaritan" who shot the other gangsta kid gets off on probation for the shooting. A happy ending.  
Maybe you should consider getting a Tivo.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

This guy's profile says he's from Maine, but his IP is out of Gloucester. Also says he is an EMT, but if he lives in Gloucester and THINKS he is in Maine, I pity the fool whose life is in his hands.

---------- Post added at 23:23 ---------- Previous post was at 23:22 ----------



thenewguy said:


> Well, No! i guess you would know since you seem to have a special interest in the matter.


By the way, "Newguy," not sure if you noticed, but CC just refueled the ban bus after a very long hiatus. Watch the insults that you sling or you may very well be spending a nice long ride with zaxxon, zaxxoff.


----------

